# BOBME, YOU'RE FAMOUS



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme, i think you are the most famous member on this board.








just look and see how many posts have your name on them.








anyone else want to claim the fame?








who thinks they are the most famous member on PFURY?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I am









No its Xenon


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> No its Xenon


 i second that....then its followed by innes and ME


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon is the most famous on this board.


----------



## jmath (Mar 4, 2003)

Ill make ya famous!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

jmath said:


> Ill make ya famous!!!!!!!!


 how?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

1.xenon
2.innes
3.bobme
4.ME!
5.judazzz
6.Nathan.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > No its Xenon
> ...


 Hey punk, chill out a bit eh? You forgot someone


----------



## jmath (Mar 4, 2003)

whannn..... whann........ what about me where do I place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

jmath said:


> whannn..... whann........ what about me where do I place!!!!!!!!!


 ROFL LMAO. thats funny.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Where am I on there marco?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

on the very bottom


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> No its Xenon


 Figuring this is HIS board, I would figure that he is the most 'famous'.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 oops sorry dad...here i'll try it again.........

the post whore chain of command in my eyes.......

1. xenon
2. juda
3. innes
4. me


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey you guys are forgetting Frank. You don't want to do that now








... and how exactly are we describing our fame here anyways, because.... well i wont get started


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hahaha...yeah no kidding!! With the exception of a couple, looks like were decribing the PW's of the forum as being 'famous'.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Hey you guys are forgetting Frank. You don't want to do that now


 Yup, Frank is piranha-fury's Star attraction


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> on the very bottom


 YES!







:smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I might be the #1 post slut but I have been on this 'board' 2 more months than most of you....oh yeah, I made it too. I would say nearly 85% of my posts have value. Here is the real measurment of fame.....valuable posts, and my break down goes accordingly:

Frank - 100%
SnowCichlid - 100%
Sir Nate - 90%
Xenon - 85%
Innes - 85%
Judazzz - 85%
(If I forgot anyone here dont take it personal, simply trying to make a point)

and the bottom ....

Marco - 5%
Bobme - 1%

I gotta give props yo piranha13 though, I asked him to cool it on spamming the board and so far he has been pretty good about it! :smile:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

:nod: yes i have


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes - 85%


 are you sure?
I thought it was about 2.4%


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys .. not just yet


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what's my percentage?....or do i even have one?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> what's my percentage?....or do i even have one?


 have you ever given serious advice on a serious thread?
If so proove it, otherwise it is 0%


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh, man my feelings are hurt









well I must admit, I don't really post serious helpful info as much as I should, but being around fish 24/7 takes its toll. But I am willing to bet that I know just as much or more about fishkeeping in general than anyone on this board. I know Frank knows more about piranha classification, but if you take into consideration salt water, reef, brackish, equipment, and so on and so forth than I can hold my own. I am willing to put money on it


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i am trying to help people as much as i can now. 
thanks for the input.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > what's my percentage?....or do i even have one?
> ...


 ....yes, many a times...but not in the piranha discussions, just in the lounge







....


----------

